# spell checker stopped working!!



## nutnhuny (Oct 3, 2006)

i'm using microsoft word....it was fine last time i used it?? no one else uses my computer and its not the obvious thing...like spell checker not being on or language not selected...i've uninstalled and reinstalled, rebooted...it still doesnt pick up on even the most obvious errors??? any one have a clue...? appreciate it....Joanne


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *nutnhuny*

What version of Word are you using and what operating system are you using?

Does this occur in all documents, or just one particular document?

If it is in one particular document, 
In Word:
Tools > Options > Spelling & Grammar tab
Click the Recheck Document button.

Let us know if that makes a difference.


----------



## nutnhuny (Oct 3, 2006)

EAFiedler said:


> Hi *nutnhuny*
> 
> What version of Word are you using and what operating system are you using?
> 
> ...


my operating system is xp . looking into my control panel i have microsoft office 2000 premium (which i have a disk for, microsoft works suite 2006, microsoft works suite add in for microsoft word (which i have a disk for, and microsfof word 2002 is in there and i'm not sure where that comes from, i don't have a disk for that ??.
and now it gets even more bizarre....(o and i did try the recheck option) k now for the bizarre part....when you said "does it do it in all documents, i went and opened up another one, and typed away....and no...it was fine for this one....? now i'm confused 
i returned to the doc that was giving me the probs...tried it again...the recheck and all, and still...it tells me spelling check is complete...while completly missing words like , remvable is one of them....drve is another....just completly bypassed it?! 
thank u some much for any advise u can provide...this is really weird? could it be that i have too many microsoft word programs in there? where'd i get the 2002 version...? very perplexing....thanking you in advance for taking the time.... Joanne


----------



## nutnhuny (Oct 3, 2006)

o and i tried copying and pasting the entire doc to a new doc...same thing...still misses those two obvious errors!!! it's a mistery!!!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Open the Word document,
Press the *Ctrl* and *A* keys down to select the entire document:
Tools > Language > Set Language
Uncheck: *Do not check spelling or grammar*
Uncheck: *Detect Language automatically*
Click the *Default...* button

Click: *Yes* to allow the default language change.
Click: *OK*

Tools > Options > Spelling & Grammar tab
Verify *Check spelling as you type* has a check mark (and if your preference) *Check grammar as you type* has a check mark as well.

Click the *Recheck Document* button.
Click *Yes* to the message about resetting the spelling and grammar checker.
Click *OK*

If that doesn't bring back the squiggly lines, try removing a vowel from one of the words to create a new spelling error.
Does Word notice the new misspelling?

If not, close Word and do a Search for *Normal.dot*
Rename it *Normal.old*

To locate Normal.dot, you may need to enable *Show Hidden Files and Folders*
*Windows XP*:

Open My Computer,
Tools > Folder Options > View tab,
under Hidden Files and Folders, verify *Show Hidden Files and Folders* is selected.
Remove the check mark for *Hide Extensions for known file types*.
*Apply, OK* to save and close.


----------



## nutnhuny (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the reply!! i followed your instructions and my squiggly lines came back for certain things...i think grammatical errors, but again those two obvious errors where over looked, and, tried removing a vowel and same thing, doesn't recognize the error!! now i'm looking for that normal.dot file, but i found three!!!All three in the document & settings folder. One as Administrator the other two "application data?! won't attempt it till i hear from you....thank you sooo much!!!!! Joanne


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Rename all three *normal.dot* files to *normal.old*

Start Word and open the problem Word document. See if the spell checker finds those errors it has been over looking.

If it still over looking those two errors, open a new document and Key in, Not copy those two words mispelled and see if the spell checker finds those errors in the new document.
If the spell checker _still_ doesn't find a problem with the spelling of those two words, is it possible they have been listed as an exception in the Dictionary?

Tools > Options > Spelling & Grammar tab > Custom Dictionaries button > Modify button
Are there any words appearing in this box?

More about Normal.dot:
http://www.officearticles.com/word/about_normal_dot_in_microsoft_word.htm


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

http://homepage.swissonline.ch/cindymeister/LangFmt.htm

Make certain your machine is synchronized, as described in the first half of this article. 
Create a new document. 
Copy all but the last paragraph mark of the original document and paste it into the new document (or use Insert/File)
Click the Paragraph Symbol to toggle on/off the Paragraph marks.


----------



## nutnhuny (Oct 3, 2006)

omg!!! thank you so VERY MUCH!!! you got it working again....you're awesome..i just can't thank you enough (hug) !!!!!,..Joanne.....


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

That's great!
Now which step fixed it?


----------



## nutnhuny (Oct 3, 2006)

:up:


EAFiedler said:


> That's great!
> Now which step fixed it?


Used it again today...and it's back to it's ol self.... thank you some much once again, i rely heavily on my spell checker,...lol......i only had to get to the "renaming of the normal.dot " files before it got going again! Not sure what that's all about...but thanks so much for being so quick to help me out....you rock!!:up: Joanne


----------



## nutnhuny (Oct 3, 2006)

should i have kept going with the other steps?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

nutnhuny said:


> should i have kept going with the other steps?


Fix it until its broke??  


No, you can stop when it starts working the way you want.
Thanks for posting back with the solution. :up:


----------

